# Repair Garage Class 1 Division 2



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with a repair garage for a landscaping/excavating company that was left unclassified?  If they repair vehicles with fuel tanks, hydraulics, and other fluids, etc. etc.  I don't see how it cannot be classified as such.


----------



## cda (Sep 15, 2014)

Depends on what they mean by repairs??

Ventilation in place of protected electrical??


----------



## chris kennedy (Sep 16, 2014)

jar546 said:
			
		

> If they repair vehicles with fuel tanks, hydraulics, and other fluids, etc. etc.


As you are well aware, IMHO C1 D2.


----------

